# Potential heating problem - unsure



## ThePopesHat (Dec 28, 2009)

First of all, I'm not really sure where to put this, and seeing as there isn't a heat sink forum, this would be the most appropriate place. I would appreciate it if anyone could direct me to the right forum if this is the wrong one.

Specs:
2.1 AMD GhZ processor
3 gigs of ram
750 W Corsair PSU
9800 GT video card
288 GB HDD

So I just got a new PSU and video card (listed in specs). Everything was working fine until my computer just randomly shut off after maybe 20 minutes. I looked and felt inside, and nothing felt hot. Pressing the power button would sort of stutter the heat sink and video card fans, but they wouldn't completely start, and would shut back down in a second or two.

After fifteen minutes, I was able to start it. Then a little while later, I turned it off, couldn't start it again. After about two minutes, it was able to start, and it's been on ever since (basically just been using firefox the past 30 minutes).

My instincts tell me this is a heating problem, but I really don't know enough to say that for sure. Any insight would be very helpful, thank you.


----------



## SilentRoss (Dec 19, 2009)

Try using software to read the running temps of your computer:

SpeedFan
http://download.cnet.com/SpeedFan/3000-2094_4-10067444.html



Or go into the bios and check temps there, will probably be slightly more accurate.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

do not use speed fan to read temperatures it isn't accurate. Always use the BIOS or if yours is locked use core temp or real temp.

When you were feeling inside were you grounded? have you ever put your hand in before?

just by putting your hand inside a pc without being grounded has the potential of completley destroying everything inside due to ESD or static electricity (since computers and people have different electrical potentials).

THis sort of issue is either caused by heat, power or faulty ram.

download memtest86 burn to disk, set your pc to run from that disk and let memtest test the ram for 5 passes. you must test with one ram stick in at a time.

Also did you realise that your pc would run faster if you had 4GB or 2GB but were running in dual channel mode instead of just having 3GB?


----------

